# What do I do with these burls?



## TheOtherBart (Nov 17, 2015)

I just acquired a couple of pretty sizable burled logs, my first time getting anything like these straight from the tree. Most is supposedly burr oak, and one is supposed to be cherry. The burls range in size from 8 or so inches across up to maybe 24" or more. I broke the big logs down into manageable sections and found a good bit of bug damage inside.

So, what now? My plan is to slab out the smaller ones and let them dry, then use them for pen blanks. The big ones are much bigger than I'm equipped to either turn or resaw. I can chunk them down with a chainsaw, but I'd hate to take something that might be useful or valuable whole and turn it into toothpicks (or pen blanks). I know everything will have to dry out, which will take a good long while for these big pieces. I'm open to any suggestions or advice!

Pictures of a couple of the bigger chunks and the bug activity:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

A couple ideas.

1- Cut into blocks that are the largest size you'd want to work with or the largest size that will fit in your band saw and anchor seal the heck out of them. You can always reasaw them smaller later.

2- Reach out if you know anyone with a larger saw or a portable mill and have them slabbed up in whatever sizes you are most likely to use.

If you don't do anything with them I'd highly recommend sealing the ends with anchor seal or even latex paint in a pinch so they don't start splitting on you.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I concur.


----------



## TheOtherBart (Nov 17, 2015)

So there's no compelling reason to keep them whole? If that's the case I'll get busy breaking them down much smaller.


----------



## TheOtherBart (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a gallon of AnchorSeal on the way, as soon as this big rain front moves on and the ground dries out a little I'll get to cutting. With a burl, does it matter whether I slab it out along the direction of the trunk? Or is the grain in a burl swirled enough that it doesn't matter?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2015)

TheOtherBart said:


> I have a gallon of AnchorSeal on the way, as soon as this big rain front moves on and the ground dries out a little I'll get to cutting. With a burl, does it matter whether I slab it out along the direction of the trunk? Or is the grain in a burl swirled enough that it doesn't matter?



Every burl is different and it depends on the "look" you want and what you plan on doing with it . My experience around here with bigger outfits that are in the business of selling burl slabs, is cutting across the trunk creating burl "cookies" so to speak . Depending on the depth the burl penetrates into the trunk, by cutting the direction of the trunk it can leave you with the entire center bland or lil to no figure, but usually will yield longer pieces.


----------



## TheOtherBart (Nov 18, 2015)

Great, thanks. It looks like cross-section "cookies" would be the easiest to chainsaw out anyway. Given my current capabilities I'll be looking at using this for pens, bottle stoppers, and small bowls. I'm thinking if I cut each cookie 6-8" thick that will leave large enough pieces that I could do bigger things once my skills and equipment grow.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish I had this issue to deal with! That's a nice score!! Love cherry burl.


----------



## TheOtherBart (Nov 20, 2015)

I just finished cutting the oak burls into ~4" thick slices and the cherry burl into ~6" cubes. Everything is AnchorSealed and stacked with stickers in my lumber lean-to. I need to get some more shelves out there both to make more room and to get some other things off the gravel, but the snow is falling thick now so that's just going to have to wait.

Now the hard part, being patient enough to wait for it all to dry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

